# Driver door won't latch closed



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to take a guess here and suggest a hair drier aimed at the latch mechanism. I had this happen one time many years ago with my Fiero GT and the problem was a frozen latch mechanism.


----------



## njmck01 (Jul 28, 2014)

So I thought it wasn't frozen, but I took some hot water to it (I know... terrible idea but I just moved and didn't have anything else here) it latched and I went to the store and got some WD40. works like a champ now


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

njmck01 said:


> So I thought it wasn't frozen, but I took some hot water to it (I know... terrible idea but I just moved and didn't have anything else here) it latched and I went to the store and got some WD40. works like a champ now



Just remember that the WD in WD40 stands for water displacement. You now will need to put some type of lubricant on the latch now. Maybe LPS or something similar.


----------

